# Older WW Trailer 2 horse BP-Kentucky



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Older 2 Horse Bumper Pull WW Trailer. Nice older trailer. Solid frame and floors are in good shape. New Tail Lights.

Has some rust spots mainly surface rust. The understeel is solid. You can use this trailer today. If you put some TLC in this trailer it will last forever. 

Things that need attention. 

1. Manger door clip is gone needs replaced. 
2. Manger on passenger side has rusted and pulled up. Would need a peice of sheet replace it. Can haul right now but long term this would be a to do list.
3. This trailer pulls great you dont even know its back there. Long term I would put newer tires on it and replace and pack the bearings. (This should be done periodically with any older trailer and I am not sure when it was done on this one)
4. Sand it and repaint. Metioned the rust before. Mainly needed for cosmetics. Just a little sweat not much money for the paint.
5. Wood floors are good shape just a chip out of one board in the back you can use it now. Long Term, I just priced 2" Oak to just see how much it would cost to replace the floor I estimated high side $75 in wood. Cheap peice of mind.
6. One Safety Chain. One of the safety chains is missing less than $10 in materials.

I live right outside the louisville KY area. Selling for $700 CASH for a quick sell. I do not have a title but can provide a Bill of Sale. If interested 502-376-7691.

Trailer is 5W X 6T. I think it is 10 long. Has storage compartment for tack.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Sold*

Trailer Has BEEN SOLD..>


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Just curious, what is that thing hanging out in front of the window by the manger? A light or something? Sure looks funny!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like someone rigged up a mirror to see the hitch from the cab when hitching up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohhhh I get it! I thought it was a light with lots of little light bulbs in it that were really the reflections of the glass. Lol!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Eyeball monitor camera is more widely used. You can buy them relatively cheaply as well and you don't have to crank your neck around to see the mirror, the screen is in front of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

wares it is a mirror for hooking up.. im not smart enough to use it.. i still do the hop out and go look method...lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I sold mine a year ago. It was still in good shape. Like Mason I could never get back up quite right, back and forth. My neighbor who's a pretty big man borrowed it and missed worse than me. I offered to guide him back but he put one hand on the tailgate, the other on the hitch and pulled them together. Wish I could do that. I have a larger trailer and he does it with that one too. I never thought to ask him if he just shoves fence posts in the ground.


----------

